# Rope in Vivarium?



## beckih1979 (Nov 15, 2010)

Is it safe to use ropes in a viv? If so do I need to do anything to it or just use bog standard rope?


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Don't see why not...You should glue some eco earth to it though...Aesthetics: victory:


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

I currently have rope in my Bearded Dragon vivarium which my male loves and spends most of the day lounging on it. 

I first saw it in a reptile section, which I asked whether they sold the rope which they where more than happy to get some cut to peferred length. I brought the chunky garden post thickness one and like looped it. 

To prevent drilling into the vivarum I used some fishing wire to feed under the top pannel and knott it on the outside


----------



## beckih1979 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thats great, I like the eco earth idea. I just thought it would be something else to climb on as well as vines.


----------

